# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Pytje

## niti81

kam nje pytje per nje baz te dhenav ne Access  kam nje baz te dhenav te cilen po e perdori por po kam pengesa kur po ndryshon qmimi i blerjes ose i shitjes kush kish mujt mem ndihmu kur  ndryshon qmimi me ban ni form edhe me ndryshu  qmimin  pa pas pengese

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Tani ti do te ta bejme ne formen apo do te te ndihmojme ta besh vete? Teorikisht do kesh nje forme te tille qe duhet te query tabelen e produkteve  qe te gjeje produktin e te te afishohje cmimin pastaj ne kete forme do kesh nje txtimput box qe shkruan cmimin e ri edhe me butonin update ose prano ose ok varet si e ve ti do zevendesoje vlerat. 

Ardi

----------


## niti81

a mundesh me ma dhan ni shembull une po te tregoj  kolonat ne tabelen e artikujve
1.Barkodi
2.Artikulli
3.Njesija
4.Qmimi bleres
5.Qmimi shites
nnese mundesh me ma dhan ni shembull

----------


## little-boy

niti,

beje upload bazen ketu edhe te shohim ku eshte problemi. kuptohet hiqi te dhenat konfidenciale qe mos te keqperdoren....

Qmimin po mundohesh ta ndryshosh nga forma, tablela apo query?!

----------


## niti81

http://baza
e dergova shembullin  oer te cilin kemi   bisedu

----------

